# Three rocks and some plants (56K W) More Pics



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

What an awesome setup. Do you have any pics of the inside of the filter?
Very neat idea and very well executed.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words EBB, glad you like my tank.



> Do you have any pics of the inside of the filter?


I noticed I didn't take one single pic of the filter/DIYCo2, but I will take some and upload them ASAP.

Regards


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice three rocks, plants and shrimp! 

Considerate of you to mention:


> RAOKS:
> 
> Rocks : 1Alfredo
> Eleocharis Parvula : Wartime, 1Alfredo
> Najas Guadalupensis : Fong


Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Very Very nice!!!!!

I don't think I've ever seen another tank from Mexico. How is the hobby down there? Are there a lot of aquarists? How are the local fish stores?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi NeonShrimp, thanks for your comments.

RAOKS are always welcome, these guys are awesome, I'm always willing to donate plants whenever it's possible as well. Every time someone of my circle of "green" friends is setting up a tank, there's a lot of RAOKS all over the place, lol. In this case I was seeking for the E. P. and the dealer ran out of stock, but my friends were very kind and donated it for this little tank.

Regards


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Ed, thanks for your comments.



> I don't think I've ever seen another tank from Mexico


See my sig, lol.



> How is the hobby down there?


Well, I can say that most of the people like to keep goldfish, guppies, or big fish like piranha, pacu, oscars. Planted tanks are not very popular, fortunately in recent times some dealers are importing great stuff like Tropica and Lucanas (from Spain) and we can buy many plant species. I could say Planted Tanks "culture" is in diapers yet, but we are trying to make it grow, we'll see what happens.



> How are the local fish stores?


LFS are in decline, it's a shame, but we have two "fish-marts" where you can find almost anything you need for setting up aquariums or for your pet (dog, cat, hamster, bird) at good prices.

You can´t find good fish quality in some species like discus or apistogrammas, that's one of the reasons I quit keeping discus fish.

Regards


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi again, eyebeatbadgers asked for some pics of the filter, so here they are :

From left to right: sponges, termometer, floss, internal Boyu filter and heater, DIY Co2









Close up to the filter & heater:










DIY Co2 Bottles :










Bare lamp:




























Lemna minor from top :










Acrylic cover :










Thanks for looking.


----------



## TurtleBoyPW5 (Jan 17, 2007)

Awesome setup, I like the clean look. Thanks for some inspiration for my 2.5g


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Glad you like it TurtleBoy, thanks for your comments.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

one of the best and clean diy tanks i have seen. Bien hecho! what part of Mexico, El D.F. ?


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi MARIMOBALL, thanks for the kind words, yes I live in Mexico City (El D.F.) Have you been here ?

Regards


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes a long time ago. I went in 1986 as a child to see various world cup games in Mexico with my dad, and D.F. was one of my favorite places I got to visit. El Museo was one of the best I have gone to. Keep us updated on your tank.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Glad you could come to Mexico's '86 Soccer World Cup. Maybe I will wait to the Najas to grow to post an update. A friend of mine suggested to plant some ludwigia arcuata to give it a little red touch, he has some trimmings for me. If I decide to include the LA I will post some pics.

Regards


----------

